# Vacation Notice 5-19/5-22



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2005)

For the next few days I'll be taking a break from MartialTalk.  I've disabled my PM box as well.  If anyone has any problems, please contact one of our staff members. I'll hopefully see y'all in a few days.


----------



## dubljay (May 18, 2005)

Enjoy your break Bob, you don't take enough of them.  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2005)

Party on, Wayne.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 18, 2005)

Definately take some time off and don't think about this place. :asian:


----------



## michaeledward (May 18, 2005)

Stone Fly Nymphs ... 



GO !


----------



## Rick Wade (May 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Party on, Wayne.



Party on Garth


----------

